# CA glue activator



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

In a past thread, someone mentioned using rubbing alcohol and water to use as a CA glue activator.

Can I use Isopropyl alcohol vs rubbing alcohol?
Is there a difference?

I bought iso, mixed it 50/50 and it didn't seem to work but I thought the alcohol was just for evaporating the water.

Please help out a struggling scientist......


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

TC,
I never heard about that one. I seem to remember one of the pro turners during a demo tell us that nail polish remover had the same chemical makeup as the CA activator, and was much cheaper. I would try that instead of the alcohol. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Baking soda will set it and quick but that is used more for a filler than for a finish and hard as a rock, hard to sand.


----------

